# Turkey Recipes



## chez suz (Nov 17, 2004)

So..I think I have decided on how to make my turkey.  Its a recipe by Alton Brown....brined w/aromatics...gravy made from giblets and tawny port.
How are you making your turkey???


----------



## debthecook (Nov 17, 2004)

First I'm rinsing well with cold water, then massage 2 cups of cognac into it. Move skin under breasts. Nick Stellino showed on TV to smash up about 8 cloves of garlic, 4 tbs rosemary, 4 tbs sage, 1 tbs salt, 1 tsp pepper 4 tbs oil massage this fresh herb mix under skin of breasts and all over inside and out . Stuff with Italian style stuffing made with italian bread, parmesan, red bell pepper, sausage.


----------



## Psiguyy (Nov 17, 2004)

2 cups of cognac?  That's gotta be a typo.


----------



## Raine (Nov 18, 2004)

We will be smoking ours, just hickory and pecan.


----------



## PA Baker (Nov 18, 2004)

Oh, rainee, those look sooo good!  You can't deliver to Pennsylvania, can you?!?!

If rainee isn't providing a turkey, I'll stuff ours and then make a soft compound butter with chopped sage, rosemary, and chives and "massage" that under the skin before it goes in the oven.


----------



## chez suz (Nov 18, 2004)

Wow Rainee!!!!

I cant smoke my turkey..but I will make your corn pie.


----------



## debthecook (Nov 18, 2004)

No typo there. I've been blessing it with cognac for years.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 18, 2004)

hmmm, i think i need to be blessed!    
2 cups of cognac and a massage, not a bad deal...


----------



## amber (Nov 21, 2004)

I just place my stuffing in the bird (this year its mushroom and pecan stuffing), place a bit of chicken broth in the bottom of the roaster, oil the bird with canola, place oiled foil over the top and bake til done, basting in between. I bake it on 350 for about 4 hours I think, depending on the size of my turkey, which is 13 lbs.  I think I will add some celery, carrotts in the bottom of the roaster so I can make a good gravy with it along with the giblets.


----------

